# PPI Precision Power PC3.65C Component Speaker Set



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I couldn't find anywhere in NorCal to audition PPI's speaker line so I bought my own set from Tyronshoes right here on DIYMA.
Since I am going to use three sets of these in my Suburban, I wasn't going to buy everything until I heard them first.
BTW, thanks T for the great deal.
Ok, here's all the PPI Powerclass PC3.65C components removed from the box.
The copper is definitely eye candy.
Build quality is excellent all around, especially in the passive crossovers.
First impressions overall are very good.
I've come to the conclusion it would be a crime to hide all that black contrasted by copper behind stock speaker grilles causing me to rethink my plan of a visually stock approach to my install.
I have been told PPI's source units (hu's) are also shrouded in copper adding to my fresh idea of copper accents popping up here and there in my build.
I will be ohms testing each speaker individually since I will be going full active and will post the results soon.
I am looking forward to listening to them soon as well but don't have the time this weekend.
Hopefully sometime in the next week or so.
If you have auditioned or own a set of these, feel free to post your impressions in detail.
Also, if you have auditioned or own a set of PPI's Art Series A.12SQ subs, I would love to hear you impressions as well.
Thx,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Cant wait to see what you think. I just love those mids.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok, after some prodding by rexroadj, I finally auditioned the PPI PC3.65C component set today.
I still haven't ohm's tested each individual speaker yet because and can't find my Fluke digital multimeter.:mean:
I will post the ohms #'s in the near future.

All testing was free air, not mounted, using the included passive crossover, and powered my Yamaha component home system.

1st off, I must say, all three speakers are well balanced and compliment each other very well. Good job Grizz!

(Midbass 6.5 speaker)
Super clear and responsive. Digs really deep when asked and I never found the xmax even when approaching 200watts. 
Never muddied up either.
In my opinion, probably the best component in the set. 
I can't wait to hear it properly mounted in a door that's been sound deadened.

(Midrange 2.5" speaker)
Everyone that's posted about this set has raved about the mid so I was eager to hear it. 
At first, I thought it was very harsh like it was screaming for attention.
I tried it off axis and it improved measurably, but I still wasn't happy with it.
I am fortunate to have lying around a 4" MTX mid and an 5.25" RF Audiophile mid to try in it's place. The MTX sounded horrible and was unable to reproduce the entire frequency band provided by the PPI crossover.
The RF Audiophile sounded so much cleaner that the MTX covering the crossover's frequency scale like it should, but it overpowered the tweeter and midbass speakers and drowned them out. 
That's when it occurred to me that it was my fault and not the PPI mids. Once I re-adjusted my home stereo's 14 band equilizer, the mid became everything said about it in other posts.
It was clear, bright, powerful, and bridged the gap between the midbass and tweeter perfectly.
I can't wait to get it properly mounted to see if it can impress me even more.
BTW, this mid would make a great center channel speaker as well.
Once again, good job Grizz!

(Tweeter)
During my 1st attempt, the tweeter seemed brash and muddied.
Once I realized it was not the tweeter but the mid, I unplugged the mid and it was remarkably better.
The 3rd attempt was with the mid plugged back in and with the equilizer fine tuned for both the mid and tweeter.
Now the tweeter shined like it should.
It was crisp and detailed without being overly bright.
No hiss, no chirp, just really clean like a SEAS soft dome.
It also responded well to any eq adjustment indicating it should be very tunable to different audio environments.

(Passive Crossover)
For the record, I will be going full active with these speakers, but I thought I would throw my two cents worth in while I was auditioning the whole set.
It was very easy to wire up and operate.
Someone spent some money on the components. 
They're well laid out and the crossover has some noticeable weight to it.
Keeping in mind that all the speakers are operating unmounted, I consider the crossover sufficient in it's purpose. IMO, it allows too much of the upper frequencies get to the 6.5 midbass with vocals clearly present well into the mid's frequency range.
The mid portion and tweeter portion are better represented.
I would have liked more high frequency response from the tweeter, but I believe it was more due to the fault of my home system than the crossover.

All in all, I am very impressed with all the components and can't wait to hear them in their designed environment powered by my OS PPI Art amps. 
After today's audition, I am satisfied enough to commit to two more sets for the Suburban install and some individual components for the center channel.
Once I get them mounted, I will post my thoughts about this set again.
Hope this helps,

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Glad I did some prodding 

So with the midbass free-air you couldnt get it to reach its max? I TOTALLY agree with its superb low frequency ability's as well as its tonal characteristics..... Did you have a Highpass on the mid? Just curious, as to me that was the weak link in my setup, it would reach its max way before the rest of the setup and before it reached my max
I like a lot of volume (clean perfect volume). I am strongly considering going back to these because there were so many things about the set I loved. Glad to hear your findings thus far. I LOVED that midrange and I think once its in the vehicle your going to be THRILLED with it! One of my top 3 all time midrange at any price. Grizz really did a great job with this set. I only hope that more people will forgo the assumptions of the new PPI/SS and give these an honest shot. They are %100 legit!
Cant wait to hear more, and thanks for sharing thus far!


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice review. The crossovers were impressive indeed. I too was a little suspect about the 6.5 playing all the way up to 4k in the 2 way setup and the 3 way just wasnt in my plans after coming across all my ESB speakers and these being held up in ebay settlement.

Unfortunately, I never got to listen but the copper and black make these one of the nicest looking sets I ever seen in my opinion. Great aesthetics especially at this price range. Youre using 3 sets of these?

Any idea what that stuff behind the papercone mid is? Never saw a papercone treatment like that.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> Glad I did some prodding
> 
> So with the midbass free-air you couldnt get it to reach its max? I TOTALLY agree with its superb low frequency ability's as well as its tonal characteristics..... Did you have a Highpass on the mid? Just curious, as to me that was the weak link in my setup, it would reach its max way before the rest of the setup and before it reached my max
> I like a lot of volume (clean perfect volume). I am strongly considering going back to these because there were so many things about the set I loved. Glad to hear your findings thus far. I LOVED that midrange and I think once its in the vehicle your going to be THRILLED with it! One of my top 3 all time midrange at any price. Grizz really did a great job with this set. I only hope that more people will forgo the assumptions of the new PPI/SS and give these an honest shot. They are %100 legit!
> Cant wait to hear more, and thanks for sharing thus far!


Justin,
Excellent question.
I definitely had the crossover set to 3way mode and everything properly wired for 3way operation. (Remember, it's not gay if it's a 3way!)
Yes, I never got the 6.5" to reach it's xmax during high volume runs, however, I didn't bring it all the way up, close, but not completely all the way in order to not damage my Yamaha home amplifier. 
T,
Once again, thanks for selling the set to me.
I am sure Grizz could tell us in great detail what the cone is made out of but it looks like unpressed paper with an integral fiberous structure for support.
And yes, I am using three sets of these in my Suburban with three PPI A12.SQ subs.
One set for each row of seats and the three subs in the back.
As I heard once in someone's video on this site, she'll be a rolling Chevrolet movie theatre.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Justin,
> Excellent question.
> I definitely had the crossover set to 3way mode and everything properly wired for 3way operation. (Remember, it's not gay if it's a 3way!)
> Yes, I never got the 6.5" to reach it's xmax during high volume runs, however, I didn't bring it all the way up, close, but not completely all the way in order to not damage my Yamaha home amplifier.
> ...


Was there a high pass to the midbass (50hz, 60hz, 80hz, 100hz, etc.....)
You need to get these in the doors asap I need to know if it was just me (pretty sure it was). Your doors should be comparable to mine (HUGE Dodge Ram doors) I was thinking a sealed chamber would have been great?
I am awaiting Grizz's feedback on this, as I can even run two midbass in my doors with ease


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> Was there a high pass to the midbass (50hz, 60hz, 80hz, 100hz, etc.....)
> You need to get these in the doors asap I need to know if it was just me (pretty sure it was). Your doors should be comparable to mine (HUGE Dodge Ram doors) I was thinking a sealed chamber would have been great?
> I am awaiting Grizz's feedback on this, as I can even run two midbass in my doors with ease


Justin,
Crossover is set up with low pass, band pass, and tweeter for 3way, and then the band pass becomes the low pass for 2way, meaning you move the 6.5" wiring to the middle outputs where the mid was. 
The tweeter stays the same for both modes.
As soon as I can afford all the sound deadening needed to take on this land yacht, I will start the install. The closest I plan on getting to a sealed door is leaving the drip holes open in the bottom and of course, the upper sill will still be open to air movement. 

That's a great point, I to would be curious regarding what Grizz and PPI (Epsilon) have done with these and in what combinations.
Grizz, jump in anytime. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

NO, I am not referring to what the passives do..... I am talking about how low are you allowing the mids to play..? If you had a sub in line right now....where would you xover the mids to the subs......That may describe what I am asking better....I am not talking about the midbass to the midrange..... I am talking about the opposite spectrum. Do you have a cut off point to the midbass while testing them or do they play as low as they are capable/roll off? I am just curious about this because I had the complete opposite experience with the midbass and I know it was my fault but I want to figure out what exactly it was....
Thanks!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> NO, I am not referring to what the passives do..... I am talking about how low are you allowing the mids to play..? If you had a sub in line right now....where would you xover the mids to the subs......That may describe what I am asking better....I am not talking about the midbass to the midrange..... I am talking about the opposite spectrum. Do you have a cut off point to the midbass while testing them or do they play as low as they are capable/roll off? I am just curious about this because I had the complete opposite experience with the midbass and I know it was my fault but I want to figure out what exactly it was....
> Thanks!


Ok, I get it now.
1st, if I could set the low separation point between the subs and the midbass, I would start at 250hz and lower it down to 200hz in increments and see if I can find the "sweet spot".
On the other side of the mid, I would set the roll off point at 4000hz or lower depending on what the tweeter is capable of on it's own.
Now, during the test, I was sending a full range signal from my Yamaha amplifier with bass (eq and amp) and loudness (remember that feature?) cranked up. So, I was playing them as low as they're capable of through the crossover which obviously has a set low point.
I never powered the midbass directly to my amplifier without the use of the crossover, but it would be interesting to do that.
I am sure I will find the xmax that way.
I might try that later.
Yep, that's a good idea.
Hope that helps.
If I'm still missing it, I am sorry.
Sometimes, I don't always get this stuff, but I am learning daily.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes, that helps a great deal.....Thanks!!!!


----------



## Jsracing (Apr 1, 2011)

Those look really nice. The crossovers are HUGE. Looking forward to hear your thoughts on their performance. I have high hopes for PPIs products. Still waiting for their phantom amps to come out.


----------



## onefaststang (Mar 1, 2011)

I have a set of these as wel. Still working on the pillars for the mid and tweet. Can't wait to hear them though. I did drop a tweeter and the outer ring of the flush mount cup broke...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

onefaststang said:


> I have a set of these as wel. Still working on the pillars for the mid and tweet. Can't wait to hear them though. I did drop a tweeter and the outer ring of the flush mount cup broke...


Sorry to hear that.
Being abs, can it be glued?
BTW, please post pics of your install, especially the a-pillars so we can see how you mounted this set. 
Thx,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## onefaststang (Mar 1, 2011)

Lets see if this works.
I will post more later.
I have to get the rest off of my phone.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

onefaststang said:


> Lets see if this works.
> I will post more later.
> I have to get the rest off of my phone.


Oh, the mdf broke.
That sucks.
I know that door and mach 440 sound system.
Mid 90's Mustang.
So there going in the door window corner and not the a-pillar?
Can't wait to see it all with the speakers in place. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## onefaststang (Mar 1, 2011)

I actually cut the mdf that way to very it closer to the corner of the window. I then built it back up with fiberglass. The car is a 97 mustang gt.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

onefaststang said:


> I actually cut the mdf that way to very it closer to the corner of the window. I then built it back up with fiberglass.


Got it.
Can't wait to see more.
Please use this thread at your convenience to update us with your progression using the PPI PC3.65C set.
Thank you,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Finally took the ohms readings for all three speakers individually using my recently rediscovered Fluke digital multimeter.

Here's the results:

Tweeter 6.5 ohms
Midrange 3.7 ohms
Midbass 3.2 ohms

Hope that helps out those of you considering going active without the included PPI passive crossovers.

Now remember, I am going to use three sets of these in my install.

Ohms calculations using three on each channel:

Tweeters(3) ran parallel 2.167 ohms
midrange(3) ran parallel 1.233 ohms
midbass(3) ran parallel 1.067 ohms

Now, how does that work out with my PPI ART Series amp and it's specifications?

High pass 100watts per channel at 2 ohms stereo
band pass 100watts per channel at 2 ohms stereo (no 1 ohm option)
low pass 200watts per channel at 1 ohm stereo

Looks like the mids are going to be a problem.
Any ideas?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Skullz (Jun 15, 2011)

Add a fourth set to wire in series/parallel to a higher ohm load or find 1 ohm capable amps to power with, either way it will mean spending more money and changing an already preplanned configuration you had.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Skullz said:


> Add a fourth set to wire in series/parallel to a higher ohm load or find 1 ohm capable amps to power with, either way it will mean spending more money and changing an already preplanned configuration you had.


I forgot to update this thread with my newfound understanding of speaker ohms readings.
BTW, I appreciate the added info.
I have since found out my values that I stated above are not actual impedance due the figures were taken static.
This was cleared up by another member on another thread stating that it is actually quite higher when the speaker is in operation and proceded on how to determine the proper ohms values.
The true impedance values are closer to the following:

Tweeter 8.0 ohms
Midrange 5.5 ohms
midbass 5.0 ohms

Now I am within my amp's range and am good to go.
Thx,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## cakman (Jun 20, 2010)

Ive always loved the color scheme of that set. I am sure they sound great too.


----------



## onefaststang (Mar 1, 2011)

I finished up a temporary install on my set tonight. We are going on a road trip this weekend so I kinda had to. The pass side door is completely sealed and deadened, drivers has nothing done to it. I will do that door once we come back. First impressions I am very satisfied with the sound of the set. They compliment each other very well. I thought I was going to be disapointed with the midbass from the 6.5, but I was pleasantly surprised. They sound very well.

I am very disapointed with the cheapness of the crossovers. The allen head screws are metric of course so I don't have an allen key that fits propperly. They are also very large. I'm sure they could have been put into a smaller, higher quality footprint. For the price I would think a higher quality crossover would be nice.

The included wire and hardware is junk of course. They are made in china after all.

Some cut out templates for the 2.5" mid would also be nice for anyone who wants to flush mount them.

I am running them off of a kicker 160ss (oldschool) so I would guestimate about 150+ per side.

I will get some pictures of the install up in the future once I pull the drivers door back apart to dynamat.

Would I buy them again.....
after the initial listen, yes.
I'll give it a few weeks and comment again.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

onefaststang said:


> I am very disapointed with the cheapness of the crossovers. The allen head screws are metric of course so I don't have an allen key that fits propperly. They are also very large. I'm sure they could have been put into a smaller, higher quality footprint. For the price I would think a higher quality crossover would be nice.


First, thanks for the review but I gotta disagree with the passives.

The crossover is really impressive for the price of the set and at any price point as far as car passive crossovers go. They use quality large gauge air core coils and great parts. Thats the reason theyre so big. Smaller=cheaper components. The crossovers are the most expensive to make part of the set.


----------



## onefaststang (Mar 1, 2011)

I will agree that the components inside the crossover are quality pieces.
The exterior of the crossover is where I have issues.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

onefaststang said:


> I finished up a temporary install on my set tonight. We are going on a road trip this weekend so I kinda had to. The pass side door is completely sealed and deadened, drivers has nothing done to it. I will do that door once we come back. First impressions I am very satisfied with the sound of the set. They compliment each other very well. I thought I was going to be disapointed with the midbass from the 6.5, but I was pleasantly surprised. They sound very well.
> 
> I am very disapointed with the cheapness of the crossovers. The allen head screws are metric of course so I don't have an allen key that fits propperly. They are also very large. I'm sure they could have been put into a smaller, higher quality footprint. For the price I would think a higher quality crossover would be nice.
> 
> ...


Absolutely post some pics!
Thx,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## onefaststang (Mar 1, 2011)

After just a couple days I think they definatly need some eq'ing. The mid and tweet overpower the woofer at low volumes, but smooth out a little when louder. Mid frequencies definatly need a boost.


----------



## pjf1fan (Jul 29, 2011)

So, does anyone have any comparison between the PPI PC3.65C and the Soundstream RF3.6C ? I'd love to know more because at is looks, there is no Precision Power or Soundstream dealer within 80 miles of me. I need a 3-way set for my VW.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

pjf1fan said:


> So, does anyone have any comparison between the PPI PC3.65C and the Soundstream RF3.6C ? I'd love to know more because at is looks, there is no Precision Power or Soundstream dealer within 80 miles of me. I need a 3-way set for my VW.


PM Grizz Archer.
He designed both sets.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## joselmartinez (Apr 5, 2009)

BOSS!!!.......What do you think about this?.......don't get me wrong, I've been working on this for a while now.
View attachment Precision Power eschematic.pdf


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

joselmartinez said:


> BOSS!!!.......What do you think about this?.......don't get me wrong, I've been working on this for a while now.
> View attachment 30353


How do you guys do those system layout pages like that?
I can barely draw mine up without losing track of what goes where.
Must be a software program out there for that I don't know about. 

I think your system is an awesome plan and I hope you start a install thread with lots of pics soon!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## joselmartinez (Apr 5, 2009)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> How do you guys do those system layout pages like that?
> I can barely draw mine up without losing track of what goes where.
> Must be a software program out there for that I don't know about.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!! I'm looking to start as soon as I get my vehicle from the shop.

the program to do this layout is MICROSOFT VISIO. you can go to their website and get the info.
Also i'll send you a pm.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Finally took the ohms readings for all three speakers individually using my recently rediscovered Fluke digital multimeter.
> 
> Here's the results:
> 
> ...


Ok, here's the actual impedance and rms wattage for the speakers individually from PPI.
Took awhile, but I finally got them.

Here they are:

6.5" - 3.2 ohms and 70 wrms
2.5" - 3.9 ohms and 25 wrms
Tw - 3.9 ohms and 25 wrms 

This should help you out if you decide to go full active such as I did.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

So are you waiting till they new line off ppi becomes "classic" or "collectable" like the art series before you actually install  LOL! J/K 
Still really excited to see and hear about the results of this build!!!! Might be worth a plane ticket


----------



## Juice75 (Sep 18, 2010)

Subscribed. I'm thinking about going 3-way passive (don't have the equipment for active yet), and putting the mid-range and tweet in the kick panels, with the 6.5 in the doors.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> So are you waiting till they new line off ppi becomes "classic" or "collectable" like the art series before you actually install  LOL! J/K
> Still really excited to see and hear about the results of this build!!!! Might be worth a plane ticket


Now that's the spirit!
Rex, you should be posting more.
Miss the pot stirring. 

Just waiting for the last two amps to be reconditioned and then I will jump in.
Also looking forward to Christmas to obtain the remaining speakers. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Now that's the spirit!
> Rex, you should be posting more.
> Miss the pot stirring.  Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



LOL....why so you can hand out your first warning :laugh:
Congrats on the Mod!!! You are an excellent person for the job! 
I have been mia here for a while....just dont seem to care that much these days.... kinda sad....all these years and now its kinda fizzing? A lot going on at the moment too....maybe when the dust settles I will get back in the swing of things?
I will still be following your build though


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I'd love to see how these klippel, hint hint. 
They sure are sexy.. Granted I'm an active guy but those mids look serious.
Glad to see the new look of ppi, though I still wish I grabbed up a set of the A/D/S comps when sonic blew 'em out.


----------



## inkdigger (Apr 17, 2011)

After several months of research, I have decided to buy the PC3.65C set. Who do you recommend purchasing through? So far, the best price I can find is Sonic, so I would love some input! Thanks for your time!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Sonic.
Good price with a warranty. :thumbsup:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Juice75 (Sep 18, 2010)

Bret - did you ever get these installed? I have a Yukon with the big doors as well, and would love to hear your review.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Juice75 said:


> Bret - did you ever get these installed? I have a Yukon with the big doors as well, and would love to hear your review.


Nope, still waiting for the amps to finish reconditioning and then I'll start in the Spring.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Garbage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm not coming back on here till its "moving along" 

(not much of a threat huh?)


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> Garbage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm not coming back on here till its "moving along"
> 
> (not much of a threat huh?)


You want to fly out and help?
Might re-ignite the car audio fire in you. 

BTW, haven't seen any posts about your progress with the Jeep.
You had some innovative ideas that I was looking forward to seeing.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> You want to fly out and help?
> Might re-ignite the car audio fire in you.
> 
> BTW, haven't seen any posts about your progress with the Jeep.
> ...


Yeah..... Spring! Although we have been lucky.... We still havent had winter lol!!! I have been designing my sub setup for the rear of the vehicle (no seat). I was going to go do a single 15 or 18 but decided I can go two-three 10s and still have room for a large enclosed storage unit/sub box! I am thinking 3 boston g3's or a couple.....somethings? 
Still love the idea of a cut out floor but wont take it to get a quote till spring when I have the paint looked at in the spring (buffed out or will I repaint? Its original and amazing for original...I am thinking they can do some "magic" and new clear coat and call it great!). If I dont do the floor cutout.....its back to the kick idea? 

FYI....You dont want my help!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> Yeah..... Spring! Although we have been lucky.... We still havent had winter lol!!! I have been designing my sub setup for the rear of the vehicle (no seat). I was going to go do a single 15 or 18 but decided I can go two-three 10s and still have room for a large enclosed storage unit/sub box! I am thinking 3 boston g3's or a couple.....somethings?
> Still love the idea of a cut out floor but wont take it to get a quote till spring when I have the paint looked at in the spring (buffed out or will I repaint? Its original and amazing for original...I am thinking they can do some "magic" and new clear coat and call it great!). If I dont do the floor cutout.....its back to the kick idea?
> 
> FYI....You dont want my help!


I use a product called liquid glass that literally says on the can two coats equal one coat of clear paint.
Maybe once it is all buffed out, this might be the least expensive way to give it depth since it's original paint.
It's about $23.00 a can at PepBoys.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## cleung (Feb 11, 2010)

Sorry to dig up an old thread, but does anyone know where I can get my hands on a set of these?

Has anyone ever bought from millionbuy.com? It looks like sonic is out of stock


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

cleung said:


> Sorry to dig up an old thread, but does anyone know where I can get my hands on a set of these?
> 
> Has anyone ever bought from millionbuy.com? It looks like sonic is out of stock


Ebay?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## pjf1fan (Jul 29, 2011)

I've seen them on Ebay for around $330 tonight. The soundstream version is supposed to be pretty much the same thing given they are the same company and the speakers look so alike.

Soundstream - Reference Components


----------



## cleung (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah I saw on ebay from wooferetc as well. I was really hoping to find a used set...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I am going to post this in all the related threads so please forgive me if you've already read this. 
This post is for anyone that is using the PPI PC3.65C 3way set that I am using.
And before anyone asks, I don't know if the following applies to the new PC3.65C set with the AMT tweeter.
Before installation, I always test speaker operation to confirm everything's working properly.
During this test, I discovered that the 2.5 midrange is 180 out of phase from the factory.
It's that way on all four sets I own so it's not a one time production line mistake. 
I called up my friend Grizz Archer who when working at Epsilon (PPI) designed this 3way set to see what he had to say.
He confirmed that what I found was correct and the reason for it was because of the way the passive crossover that comes with the set operates.
He said the phase flip was purposefully designed in because the majority of consumers don't read the installation directions and would've wired the mid wrong.
Now why this is important is because if you are going to run the 3way set active like I am, the wiring on the mid needs to be flipped to get it back in phase. 
The easiest way to tell a speaker's status is to use a 1.5 volt battery (my preference) and send positive to positive and negative to negative which will move the cone forward if it's correct.
I got a little into the weeds with this but it seemed like something that needed to be posted.
So always check your speakers before installation. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------

